# supreme brags thread...



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

ok all post them up... you too jopop

my boy ginja ninja(cruz) got 2nd in his class..:frown5:, lost out to a selkirk long curly boy.. who didnt need the certificate as he got one from a previous show...
bit upset but judges decision.. seems temperment didnt come into the equasion.

thank you to saffy rabey for the excellent critique and i hope you enjoyed your cuddle..

nice to have met many of the members that attended the show.. i forgot my list so i couldnt remember the pen numbers..:mellow:

pics to follow.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

well done though! 

I had a great day! my wegie boy won his imperial class (4 in the class) and my kitten (first show!) came 3rd in a class of 5, he is 5 months old and lost out to two kittens who are 9 months so very happy overall, oh and i also got 5th in the decorated pen comp!


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Vixxen said:


> well done though!
> 
> I had a great day! my wegie boy won his imperial class (4 in the class) and my kitten (first show!) came 3rd in a class of 5, he is 5 months old and lost out to two kittens who are 9 months so very happy overall, oh and i also got 5th in the decorated pen comp!


Cracking day!!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

2nd is FANTASTIC- you should be very proud of your boy 



Vixxen said:


> well done though!
> 
> I had a great day! my wegie boy won his imperial class (4 in the class) and my kitten (first show!) came 3rd in a class of 5, he is 5 months old and lost out to two kittens who are 9 months so very happy overall, oh and i also got 5th in the decorated pen comp!


Wow, what fabulous results! :thumbup: Do you have pictures to prove it? :biggrin5:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

JordanRose said:


> Wow, what fabulous results! :thumbup: Do you have pictures to prove it? :biggrin5:


of course! 

here is my big lad with his rosette for first (Imperial class) and the others are his best in show ones i took along 









then the little man with his winning pen and purple rosette for 5th place in the decorated pen comp and his 3rd for his class


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Darcy got second!!

Excitingly, her brother (same parents, previous litter) got Best Adult Burmese and then came 2nd in best overall adult!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

grrr.. cameras playing up... seems wrong memory card has been installed....

pics from my camera.. 

























and a sneeky one of daizy... chilling on top of my computer desk..


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Which breed won best in show? I am gutted I couldn't make it but it was too expensive to travel down on train and no friends were going this year. I will deffo try for next year now I am working!

Congrats to all of you on you rosettes!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Cornish Rex.

The Supreme Show


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

OrientalSlave said:


> Cornish Rex.
> 
> The Supreme Show


eerrmm wasnt that last year.....


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Which breed won best in show? I am gutted I couldn't make it but it was too expensive to travel down on train and no friends were going this year. I will deffo try for next year now I am working!
> 
> Congrats to all of you on you rosettes!!


It was a white persian with a black oriental coming second!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Congrats you guys!!! Great news. :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well done and congrats :thumbup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Well done everyone. It was brilliant to meet so many members that I have not met before.

My brag?

Dream won her 2nd UK Grand master certificate so now has the title of UK Grand Master Cat to add to her others, no BOB, but the cat who won BOB in her colour class went on to win Supreme Non Pedigree so no disgrace there!

Joshy was reserve UK Grand to a fab cat who outperformed him on the table, so no complaints, but he then went on to win BOB in the colour class so competed with 3 others for best LH Pedigree pet, 3 judges, 2 went for the winner, 1 for him so in effect he was 2nd best LH, absolutely over the moon with both of them!

Dream in her pen










and chilling in the hotel afterwards










Joshy in his pen










and in the hotel afterwards showing off "his" sweatshirt - a few PF members found me because of this lol, even if black was hardly the right colour!!










and his pen


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

We had a lovely day, although my feet were killing me by lunchtime! This was the second show where we've had a big class- 9 entries and we scraped into the rosettes taking 6th  Slightly disappointed with some of the judges comments. She was very critical of her head and face  but commented that her body is very well developed and has an excellent tail 

I met many forum members by just sitting outside my pen! The drive home was the worst part of our day- the rain! road conditions were not pleasant and it took nearly 2 hours.

Some pics of madam with her new drapes:





































and waiting to be told we could go:


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh, nearly missed this one that my mum took of us when we arrived


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Gobby Gabby got 1st and took Best of Breed in her open class, then went on to get down to the last 5 in Best of Variety. However, her brother was 2nd, excitingly! We also came 3rd in the fun kitten class, but didn't get anywhere with the decorated pen competition. Head on over to cat chat for pictures of her on the day.


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

Durhamchance said:


> I met many forum members by just sitting outside my pen! The drive home was the worst part of our day- the rain! road conditions were not pleasant and it took nearly 2 hours.


Weather was vile wasn't it?!


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Had a tiring day, not as tiring as the kits being brought in and out of their penns I think, lovely to have met you all there and hope you enjoued your cuddles with the babes, well done on all your results, we didn't have any in competition but had someone showing a kitten we bred that came second in her class


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

rcmadd said:


> eerrmm wasnt that last year.....


Yes, I see that now, the website is very confusing... Looks like it was a white persian this year.


----------



## Durhamchance (Aug 2, 2012)

Steverags said:


> we didn't have any in competition but had someone showing a kitten we bred that came second in her class


I didn't click! I never even noticed that it had your prefix  beautiful kitten, I knew she would beat us!


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Durhamchance said:


> Oh, nearly missed this one that my mum took of us when we arrived


Oh I saw you but I didn't really speak to anyone other than Carolmanycats steverags and Tiga's breeder and I saw all the cats pictured but I hate how shy I am, I did speak to the cats though  how sad am I if anyone saw me talking to their cats I wear glasses and had a black parka and black trousers, weird isn't I can talk on here but to talk to people face to face I just don't know what to say :001_rolleyes:

Viv xx
Sorry forgot to say well done every one who entered the show, and all those lovely rosetts. I saw the white Persian being judged with a couple of other Persians stunning cat.


----------

